# New scape..15 gallon



## ubr0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

15 gallon
2x24watt t5ho
eheim ecco 2232
fluval plant substrate
ei dosed
pressurized co2.

plants divided until then fill in.


----------



## Fishlover_680 (May 5, 2009)

Very nice landscape!


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

How's the Eheim Filter working out for you? I'm thinking of getting it as well.


----------



## ubr0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

manhtu said:


> How's the Eheim Filter working out for you? I'm thinking of getting it as well.


I have used classics for years and thought id try the ecco this time. Its seems ok but I wouldn't buy another one. The classic is a bit messier when it comes to media but it allows for a lot more media to be used. The trays in ecco are nice for keeping things cleans but very little room for options.

I would suggest going with a classic 2215 before this filter.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks for the input!


----------

